# Rave Italian Job - what are they good for ?



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

I've got an unopened 1kg bag of IJ beans that I bought in anticipation of my hausgrind turning up on time . . .









I would appreciate some advice on what I can do with the beans as it looks like it could be at least another week before the grinder appears (sigh).

They were roasted on 26th Feb - will they still be okay for a fortnight (anticipating how long it may take me to use them) from say 22nd March-5th April?

Should I be concerned? Should I freeze them? (just throw the whole bag in the bottom draw?) or are they ok as they are (in a cool cupboard)

I only have a basic Dualit grinder, not espresso capable, so I'd like to know if they are considered any good for either french press or Aeropress as these are the only methods currently at my disposal.

Are they going to be any good to me at all?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Put them into small plastic tubs or 1 way valve bags(used ones work fine) & make them as airtight as possible & freeze them.

Take out to defrost in small quantities as required.

Best as espresso but work reasonably well with an Aeropress


----------



## DaveMart (Mar 10, 2014)

Where can I get hold of some valve bags?


----------



## andyt23 (Nov 24, 2013)

DaveMart said:


> Where can I get hold of some valve bags?


Rave do 5 for £2, easy to add them to a coffee order


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

My experience with Italian Job is that they keep extremely well, and in fact get better as they age (?). So I wouldn't worry too much just keep them as firmly closed as possible.

One other thing, I have had and used a 'non-espresso' grinder before. Its not perfect, and you won't get the best of the beans, but grinding on the finest setting and tamping hard, perhaps 'nutating' can give a drinkable shot if you want to start using the beans.


----------



## innatelogic (Jan 26, 2014)

My non-espresso grinder can be persuaded past its intended finest grind setting onto something which makes passable espresso. A Delonghi KG79 for reference. The factory finest setting is about a half turn of the dial off 'true zero' for the burrs.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

flibble said:


> My experience with Italian Job is that they keep extremely well, and in fact get better as they age (?)


ditto.... to a point but then I'm probably not as fussy/dedicated as some people on CFUK. I regularly use RIT beans up to a month after roasting and don't think they suffer too much in things like cappa and latte. Not sure about aeropress as don't have one but use them in my FP and they are OK (to my taste anyway).

Just keep em and use em, what's the worst that could happen ? You'll have plenty of time to get fresher beans once these are done.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've used Italian job up to a month after roasting it's been fine too. Some of the darker roasts seem to have a better shelf life taste wise , especially the Italian inspired blends . The robusta perhaps ?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Keeping last bag of IJ for dialling in a new grinder. just cant drink it!


----------



## AliC (Jan 9, 2014)

ronsil said:


> Put them into small plastic tubs or 1 way valve bags(used ones work fine) & make them as airtight as possible & freeze them.
> 
> Take out to defrost in small quantities as required


To be honest, I bung the whole 1kg bag in the freezer and pour a day or two's worth into the hopper on my grinder and reseal the large bag with a freezer bag clip.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

glevum said:


> Keeping last bag of IJ for dialling in a new grinder. just cant drink it!


What grinder !!!!!!!!!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Still deciding between 2 at the moment.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

glevum said:


> Still deciding between 2 at the moment.


Come on spill the beans which one ???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Which two .......

mythos and a royal....?

k10 fresh and a major

k8 and an ek ?

mc2 and a smart grinder


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Which two .......
> 
> mythos and a royal....?
> 
> ...


Bet it is one of the last two


----------

